# Puppy Hair



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yosh will be 1 on the 14th, What should I expect of his hair change? Would it return to the straighter hair it was? Like I said before it was straighter, no it's thicker, and a lil courser (but that could be me since he got a summer cut, and it's growing back) I'd like more puppy hair insight. Thanx


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mini's coat changed around 8-9 months i think. the texture of her hair didn't change much...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He is probably getting his puppy coat now. That may be why it seems thicker or it may in fact actually be thicker. The texture could change as well. You may not know for sure until the adult coat is fully grown in. You may find that the products that worked on his puppy coat may not work so well on the adult coat. It may be necessary to change the products to achieve desired results. Buy new products in small amounts.....you may change many times before you hit on the one that gives you the results you are happy with.


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Before and after pics, 8 months (I thought he was younger till I looked it up) and present


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

if his hair texture seems different, it's probably the result of being clipped then having the hair regrow. I'm dealing with that myself, the hair that is growing back in seems a lot more frizzy than it was before!


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> if his hair texture seems different, it's probably the result of being clipped then having the hair regrow. I'm dealing with that myself, the hair that is growing back in seems a lot more frizzy than it was before![/B]


Do you think since it's shorter its lighter, and with growth it will get heavier and straighter? I mean I want to think that and I look at his puppy hair. It was short and a straighter..BUmmer


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463597
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cute pic!! 
Ollie's started to change around 9 months too.


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Have any long hair pics of Olli?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Kayla with your puppy in the picture it looks like his coat is dry. When the coat gets dry it separates out into little sections that will eventually mat. Brushing daily with a spritz in daily or leave in conditioner will help with this. Maltese coat has similar tendencies as in human hair. Using a good shampoo and conditioner and bathing weekly will give you better results on his coat. Treseme is a good one lots of people use. Any type of shampoo that will add moisture to the coat will work.
He is a cutie.
Tina


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Kayla with your puppy in the picture it looks like his coat is dry. When the coat gets dry it separates out into little sections that will eventually mat. Brushing daily with a spritz in daily or leave in conditioner will help with this. Maltese coat has similar tendencies as in human hair. Using a good shampoo and conditioner and bathing weekly will give you better results on his coat. Treseme is a good one lots of people use. Any type of shampoo that will add moisture to the coat will work.
> He is a cutie.
> Tina[/B]


I have to say, I agree. Why don't you try using something like Pantene Ice with the conditioner and I bet his coat will return to a nice silky smooth texture.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The Pantene Ice is a great suggestion I used it on Izzy and her coat came out Soooooo Nice. I got so many compliments - other maltese owners thought she had been to a groomer. :biggrin:

It's also really affordable and just so happens to be what I use on me. 

Leslie


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

The older picture of him, (scroll above) is his latest pictures. From 3 months up until his hair cut (in july) his hair was less problematic. Well since his hair cut his hair has seemingly gotten curlier. So for the past 3 weeks, my friend has gotten me into spoiling Yoshi. Meaning he gets a daily brushing(he hates it). I've been using Mink oil for 2 weeks, BUT he's always gotten regular baths since puppy hood (3 to 4 days), but now he only gets a bath once a week. My thing is in comparison after the puppy cut if it was the same maintanence he was getting his hair is thicker. I don't wanna oil him donw cuz to me it looked like it SEPERATED more.

So you think it's more a dryness thing than rather a puppy hair change thing? I dunno.. But Ima keep my routine of wash and deep condition, and with hair growth see wha happens?


----------

